# fsh 9.8 iu/l Lh 6.4 iu/l and AMH 4.8pmol/l chances of natural conception?



## hopeful01

what are my chances of natural conception with the above figures?Had two failed icsi,one daughter naturally conceived in 2006,been taking herbs/vitamins,eg maca,co enzyme ,dhea etc since nov 2015,try to have healthy diet.Are there any success stories of natural conception with similar figures to above or worse figures,I am 37,thanks.


----------



## notesalves

I got pregnant naturally with my daughter age 36 with AMH of 5.4.  FSH most recently was around 10 but had been 12 two years before (don't remember LH I'm afraid).  So definitely there's hope!  Good luck X


----------



## notesalves

correction most recent FSH was a bit lower (see sig) but it had clearly been higher in previous months.


----------



## Lilly83

Hello

I had an FSH of 9, AMH of 2.2 so less than you, I was 29 and was given 2-5% chance of a natural conception but I had endo too and only one tube so in a worse situation. 

Many ladies on here with your results do have success so stay positive 😊


----------



## hopeful01

thanks for the replies,glad you managed to conceive notesalves,did you take herbs or do anything different before the conception.I've read many success stories with figures similar to mine or worse but is hard to keep hopeful for about 9 years!But I will keep trying.I'd love to hear anyone elses success stories in  a similar position to mine.


----------



## notesalves

I had acupuncture for about 3 months and took chinese herbs given me by the acupuncturist which I think may well have helped.  Sorry to hear no luck yet; I guess you've had other possible causes of not getting pregnant ruled out?


----------



## hopeful01

hi,ive had all the usual tests before the ICSI and other tests all came back ok but there are still others i could have done( presumed the clinics tested for everything but they dont),which are rare illnesses/problems but could be possible I have them.its just all extra money / time and invasive but i may ask for additional tests.how much was the acupuncture?


----------



## hopeful01

hi,which chinese herbs did you take also? thanks.


----------



## notesalves

my acupuncture sessions (in central london) cost £60 each.  I had them every week (and am back on them now TTC #2).  I'm afraid I don't know what exactly the herbs I am taking are - they are a mix prescribed by my acupuncturist.  Good luck!


----------



## hopeful01

ok thanks for the reply


----------



## hopeful01

hi notesalves,were you following a specific diet or exercise regime before conceiving? thanks.


----------



## hopeful01

hi notesalves I was just wandering if you had managed to conceive again,I tried acupuncture and herbs for 6 months but still no luck


----------



## Hannah01

hi hopeful01, 

After my first son, i am also in a similar situation. Tried different options with no luck


----------



## alittlenervous

I am currently 11w3d pregnant with an FSH of 9.9 and LH of 3 and it was done via one home AI cycle.  My GP had told me it might never happen for me and on first go I was pregnant.  All it takes is one good egg and it will happen.  I am 37 on Wednesday and this is my first baby.  Never give up hope.  I can fully recommend conceive plus as well. I used this 10 mins before insemination and it keeps the sperm fertile longer and swimming in the right direction and I started taking DHEA 50mg a few weeks before I conceived.  Usually it recommends starting a couple of cycles before wanting to conceive but it seems to have helped fast!  Good luck x


----------



## hopeful01

hi hannah 01 yes it is frustrating not being able to conceive again i feel ive tried everything,two failed icsis,consumed half of holland and barrett ;took dhea,D,exercised ate healthy,drank that horrible green stuff,tracked ovulation times,measured temperature everyday,used conceive plus,used clearblue ovulation monitor,acupuncture,ate healthy,fertility smoothies,tried to de stress and relax,yoga,walking swimming etc,climed mountians ( massive hills in high temperatures) abroad and hung cloths on trees for fertility gods   fertility massage,castor oil packs,pregnacare vitiamins,ive probably done more theres that much I can't remember it all ,I think it may be something else that is causing the infertility as well but it could be just the fsh/amh,god knows,what else can I do ?  Im glad you managed to conceive alittle nervous obviously it is possible to conceive with the fsh/amh levels but it is just not happening for me.


----------

